# 270/18 Compressed Air Question



## Villain293 (Apr 28, 2011)

I searched the forum and saw that a woman was arrested in Methuen in 2009 for huffing compressed air. Anyone else have any involvement with prosecuting these crimes? We have a regular in our city that has become a nuisance and very hostile and aggressive toward citizens. I wasn't originally sure if compressed air qualified as a toxic vapor under the statute. It seems as if compressed air does meet the requirements of the statute due to the effects it has. Just wanted to see what others experienced int he court system with this charge.

Thanks


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

"Compressed Air" or Duster spray is not 100% air, there are chemical components and propellants that are listed or on a MSDS that could be used to articulate the "toxic vapor" requirement.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

As Hush said, "keyboard duster" contains chemical elements that absolutely qualify as a toxic vapor.

Just keep in mind that you have to see the person actually inhale the substance in order to make the arrest, it's "in presence" only by statute. You can always summons based on probable cause if you know they were huffing, but didn't actually see them do it.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess I picked the wrong week to stop huffing compressed air.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

We had a regular. A female that we'd pick up for shoplifting the stuff at the local Walgreens, Staples and CVS. And then one fine night we got summoned to Friendly's for a suspicious female in the bathroom possibly doing drugs. We need up catching her literally with her pants down, and in the act of inhaling. We charged her but she never made the court date. I heard she is still alive but there isn't much left upstairs to even make her competent enough in court. Fucking waste. Got to be in her late 20's now. You could tell that at one time, she was a very attractive girl. Also heard she had a degree in accounting. I just don't get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

If breathing compressed air is "huffing", than Cousteau is guilty, and had a part in inventing it. Sorry.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I've done a little reading on air conditioning refrigerants - R134a in particular, and found out that it is frequently used as the propellant in air dusters. Finding a MSDS online on the particular air duster should be helpful and tell you what's in it. I know it's an old thread and this issue is long settled, but figured it was worth adding to the conversation.


----------

